# October Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Faiths mommy - Faith*








*foreveramber - amber*








*gisabella - Caper*








*GoldenDaisy - Boomer*








*goldenluver*








*GriffynsMom*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*harlowsmom - Harlow*








*heidi_pooh - Otto*








*Hudson - Hudson & Asha*








*jazzigirl - Jazzi*








*Joe - Kia*








*lovestofly - Putz*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*moverking - Loocie*








*Nicci831 - Austin*








*Oaklys Dad - Oakly*








*Tailer'sFolks - Tailer*








*Tessas Mom - Tessa*








*THE HONEY WOLVES - Jaime & Katie*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*timm - Katie*








*ty823 - Lucy*








*wilki5 - Maisie & Benji*


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

These were all WONDERFUL pics this month as they are every month, but I had to cast my vote for Honey Wolves, that is a GREAT pic!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Do we only get one vote each? I've picked out my top four, but I just wanted to ask in case I could vote for all four!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

awesome pictures, everyone of them a winner.
Had to cast my vote for Katie, what a little angel devil!
rest in peace Katie, you will always be remembered and loved


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

*great pictures - loved Katie Joy and Erin especially*



GoldRocksMom said:


> awesome pictures, everyone of them a winner.
> Had to cast my vote for Katie, what a little angel devil!
> rest in peace Katie, you will always be remembered and loved


I agree - that picture of Katie is a Gem- I decided to vote for Claire's friend Joy and Erin though - 

Im sure Katie is playing with our Katie right now in a much nicer place


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

The Katie devil got my vote. Made me giggle and cry all at the same time.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

they are all beautiful and very hard to vote for but..... that picture of katie the smiling little devil is just so cute. good luck everyone!

Debbie & mason


----------

